# Como calcular el Cubitaje



## fedegerma (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola a todos compañeros.
Les quiero hacer una pregunta, que tengo que hacer para sacar perfectamente o lo mejor posible el cubitaje para determinado parlante (que trabaja a "tanta potencia" y es de "tantos ohms") cual es la ecuacion que hay que hacer, y si es posible algun modelito qu tengan por hay para mostrarme de como se harma una caja o columna, gracias.


----------



## RUDA (Feb 13, 2007)

fedegerma dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos compañeros.
> Les quiero hacer una pregunta, que tengo que hacer para sacar perfectamente o lo mejor posible el cubitaje para determinado parlante (que trabaja a "tanta potencia" y es de "tantos ohms") cual es la ecuacion que hay que hacer, y si es posible algun modelito qu tengan por hay para mostrarme de como se harma una caja o columna, gracias.



Hola, para calcular un bafle de acuerdo a un parlante dado tenes que saber primero algunos aspectos técnicos del parlante en cuestión estos aspectos se describen bajo el dominio de Thiele small, ya con estos parametros podes aplicar varias formulas para saber la cantidad de litros de la caja y tipo, y si es mejor que sea bass-reflex o cerrada de acuerdo al rendimiento del calculo. ( No es tan sensilla la cosa sin cierta experiencia) una buena página es esta: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html pero es como todo hay que estudiar.......Un saludo.........RUDA


----------



## fedegerma (Feb 13, 2007)

Que buena pagina, es espectacular, muchisimas gracias, me eh dado cuenta que me falta mucho mucho por aprender, nuevamente, gracias.


----------

